# WDW Accessible Room Location Thread - UPDATE



## clkelley

I'd like to see a thread where everyone posts their accessible room location at various WDW resorts.  That way, we can be more knowledgeable when placing our room requests.

For example, if I want a courtyard view room at All-Star Music in the Jazz section, with a roll-in shower, it would be really helpful to know if there is even that type of room in Jazz.

So I'll start with what we have had so far.

All-Star Sports
Surfs Up - Building 6, 2nd Floor, Courtyard View, Handicapped Accessible with Standard Tub and Grab Bars, King-Sized Bed, it did connect to two doubles.

All-Star Sports
Touchdown - Building 10, 2nd Floor, Parking Lot View, Handicapped Accessible with Roll-In Shower, King-Sized Bed, it did connect to two doubles.

All-Star Movies
Mighty Ducks - Building 2, 1st Floor, Courtyard View, Handicapped Accessible with Standard Tub and Grab Bars, King-Sized Bed, don't recall if connecting

Port Orleans, French Quarter - Building 3, 1st Floor, Standard View, Handicapped Accessible with Standard Tub and Grab Bars, Two Double Beds, connecting room, don't know what bedding in connecting room.

All Stars Music - The one with the The giant maracas - Calypso? We had a room that openned basically onto the pool. Convenient to the food court and as convenient as possible to the parking if you want to be around the pool. Roll-in shower with adjoining rooms - only one bed in the roll-in shower room. Think the Pop Century has double rooms with roll-in.

All-Star Movies - Building 2, 1st Floor, Courtyard View, Handicapped Accessible King-Sized Bed with Walk-In/Roll-In Shower, connecting to two doubles.  (Fridge in room not working 09/2004).

All-Star Movies - Building 2, 2nd Floor, Courtyard View, Handicapped Accessible King-Sized Bed with Walk-In/Roll-In Shower, don't know what bedding connecting room.

In Tower Club (12th Floor) in the Contemporary they built an accessible room on the Park-view side right next to the Elevator Lobby about three years ago..

Port Orleans Riverside - first floor of building 14 in Alligator Bayou. 2 double beds and a roll in shower.

Port Orleans Riverside - In the mansion area, I think it was the 3rd floor of the Oak Manor building. 2 double beds and a roll in shower.

We just got back from the Polynesian. Room 1124 has a roll-in shower, two queen beds, and a daybed. 

I was told by a CM at the front desk that all the Polynesian's accessible rooms are in the Rapa Nui building, first floor, garden view, on the side that faces into the resort (as opposed to across the hall, where the rooms face the parking lot). Of those rooms, the ones with numbers in the teens have tubs, and those in the 20's have roll-in showers.

I noticed that all doors on one side of the hall have double peepholes, while the ones on the parking lot side don't, so that would seem to confirm what I was told.

BTW, all three entrance doors to the Rapa Nui building open automatically.


Accessible AKL Concierge room!

I can't remember the number but if you stand in the Lobby and look up at the Con. Lounge the room is on the right about 3 doors down.
There were 5 of us in there. Me, DH (has MS) 2 kids and baby in crib.
There were 2 Queen beds.
Luckily DH's ECV could stay out on the landing for charging or we would never have had room. The bathroom is large with Roll-in Shower but there was no more room in there than at POR. If you are in a wheel chair and want to get onto the balcony you'd have to push the door outwards and try and get over a small door frame. Very badly thought out.
If you are in a wheelchair/ECV and want to get in the Elevator you've got to be real quick! You don't know which of the 6 will arrive and if you are facing the wrong way and don't get there in time you'd have to wait for the next one.
As you may have noticed we didn't like AKL. If there is just 2 of you and have a King bed you should be OK.
We also thought Concierge was a waste of money, even with a discount.


All Star Music, Calypso bldg, ground floor..just past the elevators..we had a double room connecting to a king accessible...I'll check OKW when we're there in January

Boardwalk Villas - One Bedroom Villa - Lobby Level overlooking the Leaping Horse Libations Bar and the Pool. Roll-In Shower with movable bench.  Standard Hot Tub with Jets   King Sized Bed in Bedroom.  Fold out Couch in Living Room.








Let's see if we can keep this up so we can make more intelligent room requests to the Special Needs folks!!

Carol


----------



## Cheshire Figment

In Tower Club (12th Floor) in the Contemporary they built an accessible room on the Park-view side right next to the Elevator Lobby about three years ago..


----------



## zaksmom

All Stars Music - The one with the The giant maracas - Calypso? We had a room that openned basically onto the pool. Convenient to the food court and as convenient as possible to the parking if you want to be around the pool. Roll-in shower with adjoining rooms - only one bed in the roll-in shower room. Think the Pop Century has double rooms with roll-in.

My only complaint with the AllStars music is the parking. Sometimes we had to park way over by the other AllStars (Movies?) and walk a long way. The handicapped spots have been converted to cleaning cart spots. Seems like after 10 pm or so they could move those carts so those of us coming back late could use them.


----------



## clkelley

Bumping!!


----------



## SueM in MN

This is a good idea.


----------



## pampam

bump


----------



## BillSears

Port Orleans Riverside - first floor of building 14 in Alligator Bayou.  2 double beds and a roll in shower.

Port Orleans Riverside -  In the mansion area, I think it was the 3rd floor of the Oak Manor building.  2 double beds and a roll in shower.


----------



## clkelley

Added latest and Bumping!!


----------



## Juliah

We just got back from the Polynesian. Room 1124 has a roll-in shower, two queen beds, and a daybed. 

I was told by a CM at the front desk that all the Polynesian's accessible rooms are in the Rapa Nui building, first floor, garden view, on the side that faces into the resort (as opposed to across the hall, where the rooms face the parking lot). Of those rooms, the ones with numbers in the teens have tubs, and those in the 20's have roll-in showers.

I noticed that all doors on one side of the hall have double peepholes, while the ones on the parking lot side don't, so that would seem to confirm what I was told.

BTW, all three entrance doors to the Rapa Nui building open automatically.


----------



## clkelley

UPDATED and Bumping!!!!

Thanks for everyone's helpful replys!!!!!

Carol


----------



## pampam

Is anyone familiar with a wc accessable room in at a concierge level?  Poly, AKL, whatever?


----------



## scaryleo

Accessible AKL Concierge room!

I can't remember the number but if you stand in the Lobby and look up at the Con. Lounge the room is on the right about 3 doors down.
There were 5 of us in there. Me, DH (has MS) 2 kids and baby in crib.
There were 2 Queen beds.
Luckily DH's ECV could stay out on the landing for charging or we would never have had room. The bathroom is large with Roll-in Shower but there was no more room in there  than at POR. If you are in a wheel chair and want to get onto the balcony you'd have to push the door outwards and try and get over a small door frame. Very badly thought out.
If you are in a wheelchair/ECV and want to get in the Elevator you've got to be real quick! You don't know which of the 6 will arrive and if you are facing the wrong way and don't get there in time you'd have to wait for the next one.
As you may have noticed we didn't like AKL. If there is just 2 of you and have a King bed you should be OK.
We also thought Concierge was a waste of money, even with a discount.


----------



## SueM in MN

bumping this up


----------



## mbb

All Star Music, Calypso bldg, ground floor..just past the elevators..we had a double room connecting to a king accessible...I'll check OKW when we're there in January

Good thread idea


----------



## Talking Hands

I have to disagree.  I found concierge to be a very nice treat for myself and my girls.  They are of course older and that may be the difference.  We really enjoyed the wine in the evening and I loved my special desserts.  I found the room to be good.  We had no lip going out to the balcony and my wheelchair easily went out there.


----------



## freemore

Hi We have WL Woods view special Needs room.  We've asked for view of otter pond because someone told us tht is a good view.  We are going next week, anyone know which room to ask for?

Thanks Lene


----------



## Minnie&Nana

deleted.


----------



## SueM in MN

The rooms with tubs don't have a separate shower area. What they do have is a shower head in the bathtub, so you can choose whether to use the tub for a bath or for a shower.

The accessible rooms are not only on the first floor. In buildings with elevators (which, or course, the delux resorts have), they can be found on any floor.

Both posters could call Special Reservations with your questions.


----------



## Minnie&Nana

deleted


----------



## clkelley

You should not have to explain why you need a guaranteed accessible room.

My hubby does not absolutely "require" an accessible room, but it does make things easier for him.  He is mobile, but long distances require him to use a scooter at WDW.  Lifting his knee over the edge of a tub is painful, but not impossible.  We always request and receive an accesible room with a walk-in shower and king-sized bed.

I would call special services again and tell them you need an accessible room with grab bars.  They should be able to guarantee that.

Carol


----------



## Minnie&Nana

Thanks, Carol - 

I will be sure to call them back asap! 

Take care.


----------



## clkelley

Just bumping with an update since folks have been asking about rooms lately!!

Carol


----------



## loadsapixiedust

Bumping this as I was wondering if anyone has any more to add.


----------



## Talking Hands

You need to insist that you speak to special needs and not let CRO say it is enough for them to do it.  I find some feel   it is too much of a bother so do not let you speak to special needs.  I don't need the full shower either but need the full grab bars and it is enough to wait until I reach the resort and hope I get them.


----------



## kaytieeldr

*Studio 2610 at OKW - walk-in shower, large bathroom, no tub, shower curtain drapes onto floor to a point where water doesn't get into the room; only problem, the plates, cups, etc were in a cabinet too high to reach from a seated position.*


----------



## Talking Hands

I notice that CRO is blocking us from contacting Special needs wehn we make a reservation.  It makes me very unsure that I will get what is needed since I have multiple needs.  I was told at first that I could not have both wheelchair accessibility and the needed visual alarms for heard of hearing in the same room as they don't have them both in one room.  I basically told them to get the kit and set it up then.  I will be calling tmw to make sure of what the have and insisting I talk to an confirm everey thing with special needs.  Since I am travelling alone and do not have a fully hearing person to depend on for alarms I am concerned about this as well as having full grab bars in the tub so I don't fall.


----------



## coinkc

OKW rooms 2816 and 2815 are both accessible rooms.  One is a studio and one is a 1 bedroom (sorry I can't remember which is which since we had both rooms).  They both had the roll-in showers and the one-bedroom also had a huge jacuzzi tub.  They are both on the ground floor by the way (terrible view, but we didn't care about that).


----------



## loadsapixiedust

We have just returned from staying at POFQ and AKL.

At FQ we had room 3140, ground floor king with roll-in shower which connects with 3139 a standard 2 queen bed room.

At AKL we had room 4203 a standard view 2 queen bed room with roll-in shower on 4th floor Kudu trail above the lobby. The balcony of this room is closed in so no view at all if you are in a wheelchair and the balcony was very difficult to access too as the door opens out and takes up almost the whole width of the balcony when open. I would have thought a sliding door (as on the bathroom) would have been more appropriate.


----------



## DisneyMom23Boys

Hi!

We are planning our first WDW trip with my 90 yo grandmother.  Although we have been there many times this will be a first with my grandmother.

She walks with the aid of a walker, but we will be using her wheelchair at the parks every day.

I had some conflicting reports from CM's.  One CM told me that even though there will be 4 people in the handicapped room (my parents, 12yo ds, and grandmother), only a king-sized bed would be available.  The connecting room would have myself, dh, and 2 other sons in (non-handicapped room).  She said that a roll-away bed could be used, but that would mean that 3 people would share the king-sized bed & 1 would use the roll-away.  I'm concerned about this & the CM said that it would be "worked out" at check-in.

I spoke with a 2nd CM who said that there are 2 bed handicapped rooms available, but she couldn't tell me which building(s) they were located in.

I would like some specifics, but haven't gotten any.  I'd like to have our check-in and stay to go as smoothly as possible for our family.


----------



## Talking Hands

scaryleo said:
			
		

> Accessible AKL Concierge room!
> 
> I can't remember the number but if you stand in the Lobby and look up at the Con. Lounge the room is on the right about 3 doors down.
> There were 5 of us in there. Me, DH (has MS) 2 kids and baby in crib.
> There were 2 Queen beds.
> Luckily DH's ECV could stay out on the landing for charging or we would never have had room. The bathroom is large with Roll-in Shower but there was no more room in there than at POR. If you are in a wheel chair and want to get onto the balcony you'd have to push the door outwards and try and get over a small door frame. Very badly thought out.
> If you are in a wheelchair/ECV and want to get in the Elevator you've got to be real quick! You don't know which of the 6 will arrive and if you are facing the wrong way and don't get there in time you'd have to wait for the next one.
> As you may have noticed we didn't like AKL. If there is just 2 of you and have a King bed you should be OK.
> We also thought Concierge was a waste of money, even with a discount.


 
My experience was completely opposite with this room.  First of all there is no lip to the balcony and I had no touble getting out there in my wheekchair.  Second there was plently of room to manuever but I did not have a crib to worry about.  We also used one with the tub railings and it had a bunk bed and queen and was quite roomy.  I did have problem with the sliding glass doors and a lip there.  
Elevator are fine, but yodu do have to be fast.  That said, my kids told me thre was a ding when it arrived and they had no problem figuring where it came from.  I can't hear the ding and still only missed it once.
We were 4 adults in the room.  And we loved concierge.


----------



## Talking Hands

DisneyMom23Boys said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> We are planning our first WDW trip with my 90 yo grandmother. Although we have been there many times this will be a first with my grandmother.
> 
> She walks with the aid of a walker, but we will be using her wheelchair at the parks every day.
> 
> I had some conflicting reports from CM's. One CM told me that even though there will be 4 people in the handicapped room (my parents, 12yo ds, and grandmother), only a king-sized bed would be available. The connecting room would have myself, dh, and 2 other sons in (non-handicapped room). She said that a roll-away bed could be used, but that would mean that 3 people would share the king-sized bed & 1 would use the roll-away. I'm concerned about this & the CM said that it would be "worked out" at check-in.
> 
> I spoke with a 2nd CM who said that there are 2 bed handicapped rooms available, but she couldn't tell me which building(s) they were located in.
> 
> I would like some specifics, but haven't gotten any. I'd like to have our check-in and stay to go as smoothly as possible for our family.


 
Does your grandmother actually need a fully handicapped acessible room?  They can provide a tub bench if needed and did when my leg was casted.  If she can walk around the room she may not really need the fully accessible room.  Then it wouldn't be a problem with a connecting room with 2 beds in each.


----------



## SueM in MN

DisneyMom23Boys said:
			
		

> I would like some specifics, but haven't gotten any.  I'd like to have our check-in and stay to go as smoothly as possible for our family.


Have you spoken with Special Reservations, or just with CRO (the regular reservation people)?
Here's the number for Special Resort Reservations: 407-939-7807 (TTY: 407-939-7670)

It's possible that the CMs are talking about 2 types of accessible rooms. The fully wheelchair accessible rooms have roll in showers, roll under sinks and manouvering room around the toilet for transfers in/out of a wheelchair. Because there needs to be at _least_ a 32 inch wheelchair path and turning space throughout the room, those rooms at all the resorts tend to have one King bed. Depending on how the room is arranged and whether they still have space for manouvering room, I have heard (but don't know for sure) that some rooms at some resorts have been re-configured with 2 smaller beds.

The other type of room is handicapped, but not fully wheelchair accessible. Those rooms have regular tubs/showers with grab bars and grab bars by the toilet (and maybe raised seat toilets). Those rooms don't work well for someone who can't get around without their wheelchair (although we did sometimes use them when DD was little and had a small pediatric wheelchair), but they may be just what is needed by someone who is using a wheelchair/ecv for distances, but doesn't need it in the room and needs a little extra security in the tub/shower. Depending on the size of the walker, someone using a walker might be able to use it in one of these rooms.

Depending on your grandmother's needs, she may need a fully wheelchair accessible room or just the tub with grab bars.


----------



## DisneyMom23Boys

Hi!

I just got off the phone with the 3rd Grand Gatherings CM today.  I found out by directly calling ASMo that I would need to make sure that our reservation qualified & was specified as Special Needs Request.

Yes, all handicap-accessible rooms at ASMo have king-sized beds, but if specified as a special needs it would be connected to a regular room with 2 full beds.

My grandmother (90 yo) cannot walk or stand on her own without a walker, nor can she lift her leg over a tub, so a fully-handicap accesible room would be needed with a walk-in shower, hand rails and fold down shower seat for me to bathe her.

That would mean that our Grand Gathering of 8 would require 3 rooms, instead of the 2 that I thought.

Thank you for your replies.  I think that this answered all of my questions.  I will call ASMo on Tuesday to speak with the Room Assigner to go over the final details before we leave.

Please pray for my grandmother.   This will be the first time she's been to WDW and she is VERY anxious about flying down on Thursday (she's never flown before & can get easily frazzled - her dr. has prescribed a nerve pill for her to help releive some of this anxiety prior to & during the flight).

Thanks again & have a Disney-filled day wherever you may be!

Deb


----------



## pugdog

DisneyMom23Boys said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> We are planning our first WDW trip with my 90 yo grandmother.  Although we have been there many times this will be a first with my grandmother.
> 
> She walks with the aid of a walker, but we will be using her wheelchair at the parks every day.
> 
> I had some conflicting reports from CM's.  One CM told me that even though there will be 4 people in the handicapped room (my parents, 12yo ds, and grandmother), only a king-sized bed would be available.  The connecting room would have myself, dh, and 2 other sons in (non-handicapped room).  She said that a roll-away bed could be used, but that would mean that 3 people would share the king-sized bed & 1 would use the roll-away.  I'm concerned about this & the CM said that it would be "worked out" at check-in.
> 
> I spoke with a 2nd CM who said that there are 2 bed handicapped rooms available, but she couldn't tell me which building(s) they were located in.
> 
> I would like some specifics, but haven't gotten any.  I'd like to have our check-in and stay to go as smoothly as possible for our family.




The king bed rooms have rollin showers, if you don't need them then the 2 double bed room will work better for you. It has grab bars and a tub. You can also get those with connecting rooms. If you don't need the rollin shower or the grab bars then all you need is 2 connecting rooms.

They are in just about all of the buildings there. I would get all of this done BEFORE you go down though. If you need the handicapped room then maybe you should call special reservations direct and get what you need.


----------



## DisneyMom23Boys

Thanks, PugDog for the reply.

Yes, I have confirmed that my grandmother qualifies & will receive the room with the roll/walk-in shower.

Thanks for the information that all of the rooms have the grab bars in the tubs.

Have a great day!

Deb


----------



## DisneyMom23Boys

Hi!

I found out this valuable information and wanted to pass it along, because, unfortunately, I wasn't informed of this when making my ressies. (This refers to the All-Star Resorts - all are laid out the same way).

Usually Standard vs. Preferred means:
Standard is a view of parking lot, etc.
Preffered is a view of courtyard, etc.

This is NOT the case in walk/roll-in shower handicap-accessible rooms.

Standard is the farthest building from the food court and bus stop.
Preferred costs $12/night/room for a handicapped-accessible room.


----------



## Ali and boyz

anybody had a wheelchair accessable room at SSR which wasn't on the ground (think the might call it 1st floor)  floor.   because DS can't get out of wheelchair thought it would be nice for him to be in an upper floor so he can see out.


----------



## Talking Hands

DisneyMom23Boys said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> I found out this valuable information and wanted to pass it along, because, unfortunately, I wasn't informed of this when making my ressies. (This refers to the All-Star Resorts - all are laid out the same way).
> 
> Usually Standard vs. Preferred means:
> Standard is a view of parking lot, etc.
> Preffered is a view of courtyard, etc.
> 
> This is NOT the case in walk/roll-in shower handicap-accessible rooms.
> 
> Standard is the farthest building from the food court and bus stop.
> Preferred costs $12/night/room for a handicapped-accessible room.


This is for all rooms not just handicapped.  If you want a room in the preferred building you pay and extra amount at the All Stars.  And the standard is any room not in the 2 preferred buildings so you may not be that far out but you can be.


----------



## clkelley

Hi!

I found out this valuable information and wanted to pass it along, because, unfortunately, I wasn't informed of this when making my ressies. (This refers to the All-Star Resorts - all are laid out the same way).

Usually Standard vs. Preferred means:
Standard is a view of parking lot, etc.
Preffered is a view of courtyard, etc.

This is NOT the case in walk/roll-in shower handicap-accessible rooms.

Standard is the farthest building from the food court and bus stop.
Preferred costs $12/night/room for a handicapped-accessible room.



			
				Talking Hands said:
			
		

> This is for all rooms not just handicapped.  If you want a room in the preferred building you pay and extra amount at the All Stars.  And the standard is any room not in the 2 preferred buildings so you may not be that far out but you can be.



Let me further clarify this.  We have had handicapped accessible rooms at All-Star Sports and All-Star Movies that have been Standard View Rooms.

As my list in the top of this thread states:

All-Star Sports
Touchdown - Building 10, 2nd Floor, Parking Lot View, Handicapped Accessible with Roll-In Shower, King-Sized Bed, it did connect to two doubles.

All-Star Movies - Mighty Ducks Building 2, 1st Floor, Courtyard View, Handicapped Accessible King-Sized Bed with Walk-In/Roll-In Shower, connecting to two doubles. (Fridge in room not working 09/2004).

All-Star Movies - Mighty Ducks Building 2, 2nd Floor, Courtyard View, Handicapped Accessible King-Sized Bed with Walk-In/Roll-In Shower, don't know what bedding connecting room.

None of these rooms are in Preferred Buildings at All-Stars

Carol


----------



## Talking Hands

I have always been placed in the building next to the preferred building when staying at All Star Music, Sports and Movies, if I have not requested the preferred building.  Fully accessible rooms and rooms with grab bars around the tub.  So I stand by my statement.  Sorry you had bad luck on getting stuck far out but the do have them closer in.  I specifically ask for close as I use a power wheelchair and want to be able to get to the room even if I am on my last bars when I get back from the parks.  I also request first floor because of not being able to get down stairs myself.  Both are usually granted.


----------



## princess mom of 4

Anybody have experience with rooms at Pop Century?  I requested a wheelchair accessible room connected to another standard room, but I didn't pay for preferred?  Any ideas what building would be best?  We will be using bus transportation...


----------



## minnie61650

I have not stayed at POP.
I usually stay in a preferred room at the ALL Star resorts. Preferred rooms cost about $12 more each night.
The preferred rooms at POP are in the 60's building.
Here is a map of POP:
http://www.wdwinfo.com/resortmaps/pop.htm
It looks like the 70's buildings and building A and C in the 50's section are close to the bus stop also.
Have fun at Disney!
Linda


----------



## Mickeym101

We stayed at Shades of Green in May, room 1149 looking onto the golf course. The room had 2 queen size beds and a pull out sofa.  It had a roll in shower with a shower chair and roll under sinks.


----------



## BillSears

I was told today that the only value resort with 2 double beds and an acessible bathroom with a tub and handrails was All Star Movies.  I can't confirm that from seeing it for myself but that was what I was told by the CM.


----------



## pugdog

princess mom of 4 said:
			
		

> Anybody have experience with rooms at Pop Century?  I requested a wheelchair accessible room connected to another standard room, but I didn't pay for preferred?  Any ideas what building would be best?  We will be using bus transportation...



At PC they have handicapped rooms in the following buildings:
1,3,5,7,and 0
There are 4 double/double rooms and 2 to 6 king rooms per floor per building  listed above that are handicapped.
so that gives you 2 buildings to pick from in the 50's and one each in the 60's,70's and 80's buildings.

All of the handicapped rooms in PC are connected to the rooms next to them regardless of what type of bed it has.

So look at the map and see where you might want to be. We have requested the  70's ourselfes this trip down just to be alittle closer to the bus stop.    

Also at least at ASMu they only have 2 buildings with 4 king rollin rooms per floor. Not sure about Double/double rooms. Also not sure if it is the same way at the other All Stars.


----------



## Ali and boyz

*Is there a map somewhere showing the accessable rooms at SSR*


----------



## Andrew Bichard

clkelley said:
			
		

> Boardwalk Villas - One Bedroom Villa - Lobby Level overlooking the Leaping Horse Libations Bar and the Pool. Roll-In Shower with movable bench. Standard Hot Tub with Jets  King Sized Bed in Bedroom. Fold out Couch in Living Room.Carol


 
I have stayed in an identical one bed villa at BWV. Same location, same layout but on fifth floor. My guess would be that there is an identical one bed on every floor level. (BTW, if you are staying this October, do *NOT* request this room. I want it!!!)

Also, at Boardwalk Inn there is an oversize HA room on every floor level facing the garden right next to the elevators. Two queen beds, roll in shower or low tub (I understand that this may change floor to floor) two basin vanity unit. Excellent view of Epcot fireworks from upper floors (your balcony faces towards the roofs of France and Morocco). First floor room gloomy and dark.


----------



## tink_n_pooh

From our trip last week...

BCV studio room #525 is accessible with a tub (handles) and a queen size bed, the bell person said the bed was a king but I think it was really a queen.  This room has an ok view of Epcot, through the trees of course.

BCV studio room #228 is fully accessible with a roll in shower.  This room also has a huge - gigantic- balcony that overlooks the quiet pool.  This is definantly a room to request if you like to enjoy some time on the balcony, the balcony was probably the same size as the room!

Pop room #1346 is accessible with a tub (rails), this room is the in the 50's building and its just around the corner from the elevators. It's also a short way to the food court and buses. This room is on the third floor.

We don't need an HA room for any reason, the only requests we made on the reservations were non-smoking rooms for medical reasons (asthma).  Do you think they gave us HA rooms since we asked for non-smoking medical reasons?  I was just curious, I thought they would save the HA rooms for people who requested/needed them.


----------



## Andrew Bichard

tink_n_pooh said:
			
		

> Do you think they gave us HA rooms since we asked for non-smoking medical reasons? I was just curious, I thought they would save the HA rooms for people who requested/needed them.


 
HA rooms are not *exclusively* for HA.I believe that most hotels allocate them last, in case a handicapped person asks for a room at the last minute. If it was the only room left that was guaranteed non-smoking, you would have been allocated it.

Andrew


----------



## BillSears

Tink_N_Pooh,

Were those rooms all 2 double bed rooms or where they all king size bed rooms.

Just checking since I was told Pop Century didn't have accessible double bed rooms with tubs and handrails.


----------



## tink_n_pooh

> HA rooms are not exclusively for HA.I believe that most hotels allocate them last, in case a handicapped person asks for a room at the last minute. If it was the only room left that was guaranteed non-smoking, you would have been allocated it.
> 
> Andrew



Andrew, that is what I thought too but with when we were assigned BCV 525 we requested another room (we just weren't happy with the room) and we were given a non-HA room.  It just seemed odd that in one trip we were assigned 3 seperate HA rooms (we also resort hopped on this trip).  I would just feel terrible if I were assigned an HA room which I didn't need and someone came along who did need it and there were none left.



> Were those rooms all 2 double bed rooms or where they all king size bed rooms.
> 
> Just checking since I was told Pop Century didn't have accessible double bed rooms with tubs and handrails.



The room #1346 at Pop did have 2 double beds, 2 peep wholes, and a tub with handrails.  The other part of our party was in this room (we were next door in 1345 - not connecting), they had 4 people in the room with no problem.


----------



## Ali and boyz

*Has nobody stayed, got any imput olr suggestions re the accessable rooms at SSR *


----------



## Ali and boyz

*I have just had my confirmation through for next year and it doesn't state that I booked a fully accessable room which we can't do without.  should I panic    I will phone them today but is this normal .  its not a request its a neccessity or we can't go *


----------



## SueM in MN

Ali and boyz said:
			
		

> *I have just had my confirmation through for next year and it doesn't state that I booked a fully accessable room which we can't do without.  should I panic    I will phone them today but is this normal .  its not a request its a neccessity or we can't go *


It should say handicapped and be guaranteed on your confirmation sheet.

How did you make the reservation? 
If it was thru CRO (the regular Disney reservation method), you should call WDW Special Resort Reservations: 407-939-7807 (TTY: 407-939-7670). They handle the special requests (a regular handicapped room should be able to be handled by CRO, but if they didn't do it, you need help).

If the resservation was using points or cash by a DVC member, you need to call Member Services. Apparently they have some new staff who don't know how it works. My DH made a DVC reservation for a wheelchair accessible room recently. He was told it was a request, not a guarantee. He explained that we would not be able to stay if we didn't get the wheelchair accessible unit and the person said she would put it as a request, but couldn't do more than that. I called the next day and got a CM who put it in for us as a guarantee and we got a new confirmation sheet to match that.

If you [i\]do[/i] get there and find they do not have a wheelchair accessible room for you, they will need to find you one at another resort.

PS. I think that the accessible rooms are scattered through out the resort.


----------



## Poohs Pal

Ali, My paper confirmation for SSR says "Accesable vacation home confirmed".I called MS because I was concerned because it didn't say wheel in shower. MS confirmed that on their computer screen it did say wheel-in shower. You can call SSR directly to inquire about location of H/A rooms. They will direct you to the apporiate person to answer your question. We are getting a grand villa because we have 3 of my son's caregiver's also joining us. I was told their is one roll-in shower(GV) for every 4th building.These are on the second floor. I don't think you will have any proplem's getting a higher floor H/A since the buildings have elevators.  Susan


----------



## Ali and boyz

SueM it was booked through points.   I will phone them again today. she said there isnt enough room to put the requests on the confirmations.  like you Susan we can't go if we don't get the accessable shower etc.  she said it was def. booked and we were in room 50 but to me that means absolutely nothing   

do you think I should also phone special  resort reservations or is that not if you are going via points.  do you think they will get annoyed if I phone again.


----------



## Ali and boyz

Just this minute received an email.. I emailled my concerns then phoned and they are going to send out the proper confirmation.  thank goodness.


----------



## SueM in MN

Ali and boyz said:
			
		

> do you think I should also phone special  resort reservations or is that not if you are going via points.


The answer to this question is "no" if you were booked on points. Member Services (the reservation service for points) do all reservations; they don't use Special Reservations. They are on a different computer system.

We have a confirmation for an OKW grand villa for next March. It does say that it is "Accessible Vacation Home Guaranteed ".

It sounds like you are taken care of now. Good luck.


----------



## Ali and boyz

*does anybody know if there are any HA rooms on the upper floors at VB*


----------



## Ali and boyz

Sorry for more questions but I received my amended confirmatin today and it states ACCESSIBLE VACATION HOME CONFIRMED.
My question is on some of the threads people talk about fully accessable rooms with roll in shower etc and some of the room just have like the grab handles in the toilets etc.  How do I know I have the one we need e.g. the roll in shower.

Thanks again


----------



## SueM in MN

Maybe someone else knows for sure, but my understanding was that "Accessible" was short for "Fully Accessible" (the ones with the roll in showers) because they don't have room to have that all on the confirmation. 
I think if it says "Handicapped" that is the rooms with the tub and grab bars.
Anyone know for sure?


----------



## Poohs Pal

Ali, When I made my ressie through MS I was put on hold while they contacted Special Request Department and it was confirmed wheel in shower. I was asked what I would need tub with grab rails or roll in shower. I explained DS inability to get out of the tub. I have also called just to confirm my requests(LOL). Susan


----------



## Ali and boyz

Poohs Pal said:
			
		

> Ali, When I made my ressie through MS I was put on hold while they contacted Special Request Department and it was confirmed wheel in shower. I was asked what I would need tub with grab rails or roll in shower. I explained DS inability to get out of the tub. I have also called just to confirm my requests(LOL). Susan



I never gave them the chance to ask me tub or shower    I got in there quick and told them we needed roll-in shower      so hopefully this will do the trick. I am waiting on our VB confirmation coming through so once I see what is on that I will phone MS and get them to confirm the two reservations.  Susan have you been to VB or SSR?  I was wondering if any of the accessable rooms were on some upper floors.
thanks
Ali


----------



## Poohs Pal

Ali, I was at SSR last October. My DS that needs the H/A room was not with me. I do believe though that they have upper floor H/A rooms. I'm calling SSR today I'll ask for you.   Susan


----------



## Poohs Pal

Ali, Well I received some differemnt answers today  . I was transfered to a person whose supposed to KNOW and according to her 1 and 2br roll in shower rooms are only on the first floor. I had been told that every section(every 4th building) would have a roll in GV and today was told only the Congress park area has a GV with a roll in shower. Not sure about the unfinished area. She also conformed that the showers are completly open with a shower curtain. This person was seriously bothered by having to answer my qyestion   . Hope this helps.  Susan


----------



## Twende

How about rooms at The Beach Club?We have 5 people and need the 2 Queens and 1 day bed.  I was told there were no HA rooms with this sleeping configuration.  Is that the case?

We booked through AAA and they said we could request those beds and the HA but when I talked to the desk at BC club they said no.

So who is right?


----------



## Ali and boyz

Poohs Pal said:
			
		

> Ali, Well I received some differemnt answers today  . I was transfered to a person whose supposed to KNOW and according to her 1 and 2br roll in shower rooms are only on the first floor. I had been told that every section(every 4th building) would have a roll in GV and today was told only the Congress park area has a GV with a roll in shower. Not sure about the unfinished area. She also conformed that the showers are completly open with a shower curtain. This person was seriously bothered by having to answer my qyestion   . Hope this helps.  Susan



thanks Susan for asking for me.   As we have reserved a 2 br looks like it will be on the first floor.  It would have been nice for DS to have an upper floor purely because he is im-mobile and he was worried being on the ground (1st floor) all he would see out of the window would have been shrubery.  but from a safety point of view I can understand why all the accessable rooms would need to be on the 1st floor.
what also confused me was here in the UK 1st floor means one up whereas 1st floor in the USA seems to mean on the ground level ,  Am I right ?

thanks again


----------



## Poohs Pal

Ali, Your are correct, first floor in the US means ground level.  Susan


----------



## Ali and boyz

Poohs Pal said:
			
		

> This person was seriously bothered by having to answer my qyestion   . Hope this helps.  Susan



I was a bit disappointed to Susan when I phoned MS. I was expecting this bright and cheery person to be ever so helpful and as it was my very first reservation left me a bit deflated    and unsure what infact I had booked      I will need to learn to be more assertive


----------



## Poohs Pal

Ali, It wasn't member service's that I spoke to today. I called Saratoga Springs and was transfered to someone at Saratoga Springs whom I was told would have the answer's I needed. She did have the answers but seemed really put out to be talking to me. I could also hear someone in the back ground trying to cut into the conversation as this person was speaking to me and that really seemed to annoy her. Everyone else has been just fine to talk to all though maybe a little uninformed. I'm pretty sure she wasn't happy with me when I asked her if she was absolutly sure that of all the building's open at SSR there was only 1 GV open with a roll in shower and I could just feel her rolling her eye's at me  . I was really hoping for The Springs, it would be so easy to just wheel DS over to the pool and AP. Of course anywhere at SSR will be great. Susan


----------



## SueM in MN

Twende said:
			
		

> How about rooms at The Beach Club?We have 5 people and need the 2 Queens and 1 day bed.  I was told there were no HA rooms with this sleeping configuration.  Is that the case?
> 
> We booked through AAA and they said we could request those beds and the HA but when I talked to the desk at BC club they said no.
> 
> So who is right?


My DH and I stayed at Yacht Club in a room with 2 queens and a day bed. We did not have DD with her wheelchair along and did not stay in an accessible room. I believe the accessible rooms have the same amount of space, though. IMHO, a room with 2 queens and a day bed would be extremely tight for a wheelchair. 
AllEarsnet.com has some pictures of the rooms at Yacht Club. According to what is written at allearsnet, the "standard" room has a daybed. In another spot on that site, it says all rooms have a daybed. If that's true, then if you need space for 5 people, but the accessible rooms only have room for 2- 4, they will work somethings else out  (if you didn't need an accessible room, you would be able to fit 5 into the room.)


----------



## Ali and boyz

Poohs Pal said:
			
		

> Ali, It wasn't member service's that I spoke to today. I called Saratoga Springs and was transfered to someone at Saratoga Springs whom I was told would have the answer's I needed. She did have the answers but seemed really put out to be talking to me. I could also hear someone in the back ground trying to cut into the conversation as this person was speaking to me and that really seemed to annoy her. Everyone else has been just fine to talk to all though maybe a little uninformed. I'm pretty sure she wasn't happy with me when I asked her if she was absolutly sure that of all the building's open at SSR there was only 1 GV open with a roll in shower and I could just feel her rolling her eye's at me  . I was really hoping for The Springs, it would be so easy to just wheel DS over to the pool and AP. Of course anywhere at SSR will be great. Susan



I agree Susan anywhere at SSR would / will be great .  we just can't wait


----------



## Twende

SueM in MN said:
			
		

> ....AllEarsnet.com has some pictures of the rooms at Yacht Club. According to what is written at allearsnet, the "standard" room has a daybed. In another spot on that site, it says all rooms have a daybed. If that's true, then if you need space for 5 people, but the accessible rooms only have room for 2- 4, they will work somethings else out (if you didn't need an accessible room, you would be able to fit 5 into the room.)




Oh my I never thought of it that way.  But I suspect, no, I know you are correct.  Most of this is new to me because I am having to deal with my mother with problems not a child where it has been an everyday fight for their rights.
Now it is just a matter of me being brave, assertive enough to ask for what we need.  LOL!  Give me strength.


----------



## Twende

I called today to check to see if the information I was given was correct and I was told that Beach Club has rooms that sleep five with the roll in showers and grab bars.  Last time I called they told me that there was no such room.

So as of today we have a special room reserved.  It will be interesting to see what we get.

I was all ready to request a second adjoining room and now if this person is correct, we will not need it.


----------



## SueM in MN

I'll be interested to hear what you get.
Just one point - if you end up needing 2 rooms and you want 2 that have a door inside to connect together, you want to ask for Connecting Rooms. Adjoining rooms might also connect or they might just be next to each other.


----------



## Twende

Good point I never thought about that!  We need connecting rooms in order to handle all my mom's needs!


----------



## imadisneyfanatic

Hello all.....great thread  

I have booked a "Tower Room Magic Kingdom View" for Oct 2006.  When I got my e-mail confirmation it did not note special requests so I e-mailed them back.

My e-mail back said that if I were to request a handicapped room that it might not be available and to call WDW Travel Co.  

Does anyone know if there are any handicapped room in the tower?  (By the way, I only need the bathroom to have the bars on the bathtub, not the roll in shower.)

I tried booking on-line through the special needs department and the reservation they made for me was not even what I wanted or asked for  so I decided to just try the regular on-line booking and request a handicapped room.

Thanks


----------



## pugdog

The regular CRO can NOT make a reservation for a handicapped room. All requests have to go through special reservations.Y ou can't book a handicapped room online, you have to call special reservations. If you check the disabled box online you leave your contact info and special ressies will call you back.


----------



## SueM in MN

Here is a link to a thread on the Resort Board that has some good pictures showing roll in shower and grab bars in a tub room.

And, as pugdog posted, for resort reservations thru CRO, if you have Special Needs you have to talk to the Special Needs department. 
It's different for reservations made for DVC using points; Member Services takes care of all reservations.

CHANGE SINCE 2005 when this was posted:
DVC also now uses the Special Needs Dpeartment. When you make your reservation, the MS CM opens a line to talk to the Special Needs Department to reserve the kind of accessible room you need.


----------



## TammySB

Could anyone point me in the right direction.  My mother has a prosthetic leg and they are interested in staying at the Fort Wilderness campground in there RV, she is concerned with the amoung of walking to get to bus stops and the food area.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated or you could PM me.  Thank You!!


----------



## private 1965

Room 1124 at the Yacht Club Resort.  As close to the lobby as you can get.  Is next door to the Mech Room, but not too noisy.  Five steps to the ice machine, fifteen steps to the gift shop.  Beautiful roll-out patio, can see the Epcot fireworks thru the palms.  Has a queen bed, a twin daybed AND a sleeper/twin chair.  Privacy curtain divides the room in half.  Huge bath with proper roll-in shower with bars and shower chair.  ADA details such as light switches, phone in bath, counter overhangs, pocket door for bath, proper widths make for a great room. The auto-door opening button was not working.  VERY nice location.  Hidden Mickeys to boot!


----------



## Juliah

Private 1965,

Was this a standard accessible room, or was it considered a suite of some kind? It would be awesome to have an automatic door on the room (when it was working, of course!)


----------



## BCV23

Juliah said:
			
		

> Private 1965,
> 
> Was this a standard accessible room, or was it considered a suite of some kind? It would be awesome to have an automatic door on the room (when it was working, of course!)



We've had two accessible rooms at the GF and both had an automatic door. It was wonderful. One was in Conch Key with an incredible view of the MK. Third floor I think. The other room which we had twice was in Sugar Loaf. It was third floor for sure and faced the marina.

At BCV, the rooms that end in 25 are studios. We've had two and both were partially accessible with a large bathroom with tub. No closet in these rooms. There is an extra large armoire instead but I would think it would be tough to fit much in them. We were only in these rooms for one night so not sure.

We've also had fully accessible 2BRs at the BCV. From what I've been told, all these rooms are stacked just like the 25s. They face the BCV pool and are very close to the main elevators. They are lockoffs and the connecting door is in the living room which is different than the usual configuration at BCV.

I agree with Carol's comments about Rapa Nui in the first post. We've been in those rooms quite a few times and they are huge!


----------



## BCV23

pugdog said:
			
		

> The regular CRO can NOT make a reservation for a handicapped room. All requests have to go through special reservations.Y ou can't book a handicapped room online, you have to call special reservations. If you check the disabled box online you leave your contact info and special ressies will call you back.



The last couple of times I've made reservations for an accessible room with Disney Reservation Center, I've not talked with special needs directly. Instead, it has been handled just like it is with MS. The CM puts me on hold while she/he arranges the room with Special Needs.


----------



## luvdmouse

anyone know where the full handicapped rooms are located at CR.  Our CM said we were tenatively placed in 2 connecting wing rooms but she didn't specify north or south wing.  Anyone stayed in either wing?  What about accesible rooms in the tower?


----------



## pugdog

BCV23 said:
			
		

> The last couple of times I've made reservations for an accessible room with Disney Reservation Center, I've not talked with special needs directly. Instead, it has been handled just like it is with MS. The CM puts me on hold while she/he arranges the room with Special Needs.


Which is why you should just deal with special needs direct. Since they are the only ones who book the rooms why take the chance of going through a middleman and have the chance of something being booked wrong because CRO forgot something or said it wrong to special needs. ug:


----------



## BCV23

pugdog said:
			
		

> Which is why you should just deal with special needs direct. Since they are the only ones who book the rooms why take the chance of going through a middleman and have the chance of something being booked wrong because CRO forgot something or said it wrong to special needs. ug:



Well, for one thing because it is the way the system is set up now. Special services will call you back if they need to and I would imagine you could still request that. And in fact I did receive a call aboutone reservation I made this way. But I've had no problem using the new system. Of course, our needs are pretty straight forward. We need a room with a rollin shower. What's to mess up there.  

And I would guess it changed because people were abusing the system. At any rate, my point was that you will no longer be transferred just put on hold.


----------



## luvdmouse

we are still trying to find out which wing the fully accessible rooms are located in at the CR.  Anyone know?


----------



## SueM in MN

bumping this to the top.


----------



## Michigan

In February we stayed at Port Orleans Riverside.  The accessible room with a king bed and a roll in shower was room 8017 and connecting room with 2 queen beds was 8018.


----------



## clkelley

Bumping!!!

Carol


----------



## clkelley

Here is a link with some room location information about All-Star Movies

http://www.haysllc.com/Disneyworld/...LayoutLarge.jpg

Here is a link with some room location information about Pop Century

http://www.haysllc.com/Disneyworld/PopCenturyRoomLayoutLarge.jpg

Carol


----------



## thedisneymom

BCV23
Do you remember what type of beds/daybeds the 2 rooms handicapped had at GF? Thanks!


----------



## BillSears

Bumping this up so we don't lose the information.  Maybe it should be a sticky?


----------



## Ali and boyz

anybody got any links or pictures of the fully accessable units at SSR

thanks


----------



## SueM in MN

BillSears said:
			
		

> Bumping this up so we don't lose the information.  Maybe it should be a sticky?


No fear of losing it.

There is a link to this thread in the post about resort information on the disABILITIES FAQs thread.

I also have some ways of getting to things that have disappeared off the visible pages of this board (I have secret ways to enter the invisible space).


----------



## clkelley

TammySB said:
			
		

> Could anyone point me in the right direction.  My mother has a prosthetic leg and they are interested in staying at the Fort Wilderness campground in there RV, she is concerned with the amoung of walking to get to bus stops and the food area.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated or you could PM me.  Thank You!!



Fort Wilderness is accessible with their pathways and the way the campsites are situated, but distances can be a problem.

Your could check into renting a golf cart for getting around Ft. Wilderness and that would cut down on some of the walking to the bus stop and some of the internal walking from the bus stop to Trails End.

Also she could look into renting an ECV to scoot around Ft. Wilderness.  They are slower than the golf carts, but she could skip the internal busses and just scoot around the campground to the external buses and also use it in the parks. (FYI, I use one to scoot around Ft. Wilderness and between waiting on the bus, the multiple internal stops on the bus, I beat the bus to both Outpost and Settlement from Loop 1500 just about every time.)

You can also request a site near a bus stop, but then you might be far away from a comfort station, and that won't alleviate the walk from the bus stop to Trails End or the Trading Post.


----------



## SueM in MN

I don't remember if this is already in here or not, but room 4815 is an accessible Grand Villa (GV) at OKW. GVs have 3 bedrooms and 4 baths and can sleep up to 12 people.

You enter the GV right from ground level. The front door had a high and low viewer to look outside the door and there was a doorbell (a loud buzzer rang when the doorbell was pushed). There is plenty of manouvering space and my DD's wheelchair fit under all the tables without swinging away her armrests (the height of her armrests is about 27 and 3/4 inches from the floor). The kitchen has a roll under sink (because of that, it has shallower than usual sinks and has no garbage disposal). The stove has controls on the front.
The Master bed is about 6 inches lower than usual. It was approximately the level of the top of the seat on my DD's wheelchair (about 23 inches). The master bath had a roll under sink, toilet and a roll in shower with a fold down seat in the same room. There was also a 2nd showerhead which could be either used as a handhead showerhead or attached to a bar in the shower that allowed the height to be adjusted. There was a whirlpool and a sink in the other part of the bathroom, along with a closet, which had a lower bar and shelf that would be accessible from a wheelchair. A wheelchair could be driven up right next to the whirlpool and there was a sitting position right at the outside corner.
There was a 2nd bathroom with a walk in shower on the main floor. That bathroom was not accessible. The stairway to get upstairs had rails on both sides and had a landing halfway up (which was appreciated by my MIL and FIL who benefitted from both). The top floor had 2 bedrooms, with their own baths. The smaller bedroom (at the top of the stairs) had 2 full size beds. The  other bedroom was a lot larger and had 2 queen beds, plus a lounge chair. Since the upstairs is only accessible by stairs, it is not wheelchair accessible.

The bus stop was right across the street from our front door and there were several handicapped parking spots near our front door.


----------



## SueM in MN

bumping thread back to top


----------



## samkj

> I have secret ways to enter the invisible space


OHHHHHH!  That sounds so secret agentish (is that a word??)


----------



## SueM in MN

samkj said:
			
		

> OHHHHHH!  That sounds so secret agentish (is that a word??)


    
Yes, I do have some magical powers. (My oldest DD is Tinkerbell in her secret fantasies).


----------



## samkj

SueM in MN said:
			
		

> Yes, I do have some magical powers. (My oldest DD is Tinkerbell in her secret fantasies).


  Here's a little pixie dust for her :


----------



## Ali and boyz

anybody got any links or pictures of the fully accessable units at SSR or even any info 

thanks x


----------



## pampam

Is room 9462 at ASMu Jazz still accessable?  With all the renovations taking place, and converting rooms to suites I'm not sure if it is available as a room with a roll in shower.


----------



## tacomaranch

We just returned from OKW and we were in an accessable room.  It was room 2111 and we had a beautiful view of the pond with fountain and center golf course.

We didn't request an accessable room but they gave us one.  The only problem we had was that Hunter is potty training the toliet was so high up we had to put the laundry basket in front for him to stand on.

The room was wonderful~


----------



## edcrbnsoul

Just wonder if anyone had info on the Handicapped rooms at AK besides the conceirge rooms, locations, size ect ect.


----------



## Andrew Bichard

In September my wife & I stayed af GF Concierge, then BWV.

GF Concierge.

Beds were very high. Not only too high for me to make a wheelchair transfer, but also too high for my 5 foot tall wife to climb in easily. Management removed the sprung bed base, putting the mattress back directly on to of the 3 inch high plywood base. Bed now about six inches lower. Still very comfortable although we are used to sleeping on a very firm scandinavian slat bed at home.

In our room transfer to toilet on left side of wheelchair (away from my wheelchair controls) toilet high enough to transfer without booster seat.

Manouvreing space in sink & toilet areas limited. I damaged walls & door trim with my chair.

Access to concierge level was by room key. When on my own, there was never enough time to enter elevator, turn around, reach up to room key slot and punch in floor number before elevator was called to another floor. This was a constant problem, because this particular elevator was also used heavily by non-concierge guests going between levels 1 and 2

BWV.

Beds high, but not as high as GF. Management removed 3 inch base, putting sprung bed base directly on floor.

In bathroom toilet to right of wheelchair and sink prevented parking chair next to toilet. Toilet needed 3 inch booster seat. Difficult transfer.

Door spring to villa far too strong. I damaged door extensively going in & out each day.

Andrew


----------



## Andrew Bichard

Fire Escape Provisions

The night before I flew to Orlando, I stayed overnight at the airport.

My room, which was on the second or third floor had a special 'escape' wheelchair in the closet with two wheels, plus a skid so that it could be used on the escape staircase. a bit like a toboggan. In the UK, the rule is that no-one is to use elevators in a fire in case the power goes out. My assumption is that hotel staff would fetch me from my room in case of fire.

What is the procedure in at WDW?

Andrew


----------



## pampam

Andrew Bichard said:
			
		

> Fire Escape Provisions
> 
> The night before I flew to Orlando, I stayed overnight at the airport.
> 
> My room, which was on the second or third floor had a special 'escape' wheelchair in the closet with two wheels, plus a skid so that it could be used on the escape staircase. a bit like a toboggan. In the UK, the rule is that no-one is to use elevators in a fire in case the power goes out. My assumption is that hotel staff would fetch me from my room in case of fire.
> 
> What is the procedure in at WDW?
> 
> Andrew



That's interesting.  Were the skids where the front wheels whould be in a regular chair?  I've never seen one.


----------



## shovan

We stayed on the 5th floor @ BCV.  We did not see any provisions for fire escape!  Didn't even think about it before!


----------



## sulleyfan

I don't usually visit this part of the board, but happened to see this as the top thread when I was scrolling down the main page.  By chance, I had a handicap accessible room at Pop in February.  It was room 5151, in the 60s Baloo, Mowgli which is a preferred location building.  It was fully accessible with the roll in shower and roll under sink and has a king bed.


----------



## SueM in MN

thanks, sulleyfan


----------



## edcrbnsoul

Since I found this buried in the way back bumping it to the top with this vague info on the room we had.

AKL I believe it was 4203 just above the Check In desk and had a pretty decent savanna view roll in shower 2 queen beds connecting room available (my mom and brother had the room) We had 2A and 2C 7 and 5 yr in the room it was a little tight but not too bad we had her wheelchair (collapsible) and an ECV in the room with us.


----------



## SueM in MN

I thought I had already made a link to this thread in the "Handicapped Room" sticky at the top of the board, but I hadn't.
So, there is a link in the sticky to this thread.


----------



## Charleyann

Hello,I was just told by Reservations (407-w-Disney) that there are no preferred rooms that are fully acessible. Is this true? We really wanted a view of lake with fireworks at Pop Century for this coming trip. Building #3.

Thank you

Charleyann


----------



## pugdog

Once again someone who doesn't know what they are saying. Building 3 is a handicapped building and has rooms on all floors. And just this last year we stayed in a preferred room there. The only people who really know that are the ones in special services.


----------



## steffali

Anyone have any info on the HA rooms at the WL?


----------



## BillSears

steffali said:


> Anyone have any info on the HA rooms at the WL?



Post number 4 in this thread has my write up from when I stayed at the WL.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1180437

It's got some nice info but it's only one experience with one room.


----------



## princess mom of 4

Anyone with experience at the Contemp?  We stayed in North Garden Wing twice, but as that is GONE now, might up to the Tower...Are there w/c accessible bathrooms on all floors?


----------



## missnanse

Does anyone have any info on the Beach Club HA rooms? I will be going in December and though I can walk around a little bit I cannot get my leg over the tub. any help would be appreciated. Also where are they located? Any on the first floor? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## 2manypets

HI, we just change our ressies to AKL.  Due to an accident a few months ago, that left me with a gimp arm, I've requested a HA room.  I would prefer to have a roll in shower for safety as I can't grab for anything if I start to wobble.  Does anyone know where these are located.  My ressie's for a standard view (the only type available)


----------



## Ali and boyz

anyone got a map or has stayed in the dedicated fully accessable rooms at SSR


----------



## 2manypets

Does anyone know about the HA rooms at AKL or SSR??  Anyone?!?


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

DH and I were in a HA room at the WL, #1143 had a king bed and roll in shower. I don't know how that happened, I didn't request a HA room for us. I did request for mom, but not this same trip or resort, but I did enjoy not having to step up into a tub, I felt safer in the shower. I have a tendency to fall in the tub (only at home so far).

Suzanne


----------



## SueM in MN

2manypets said:


> HI, we just change our ressies to AKL.  Due to an accident a few months ago, that left me with a gimp arm, I've requested a HA room.  I would prefer to have a roll in shower for safety as I can't grab for anything if I start to wobble.  Does anyone know where these are located.  My ressie's for a standard view (the only type available)


They are in various places.
There are 2 types of accessible rooms. One type has a tub with grab bars. The other type is fully accessible with roll in showers. They should have called Special Reservations to block a room for you. If you don't know what type of room they booked for you, you can check with Special Reservations - the number is in the disABILITIES FAQs thread (if you booked with a travel agent, you will need to have the travel agent check for you).


Ali and boyz said:


> anyone got a map or has stayed in the dedicated fully accessable rooms at SSR


What size of room?
We gave stayed in fully accessible 1 bedroom villas 4 times. They were all lock offs. I think (but am not sure) that all of the 1 bedrooms are lock offs and that they are scattered to be in all the buildings. I don't remember the room numbers, but we have stayed in The Springs twice (actually in the same room) and also in 2 different buildings in Congress Park.


----------



## clkelley

I just wanted to say, thanks for everyone for keeping this thread up.  I started it, and fully intended to continue to update the first post, but life just gets in the way.  Even though hubby still uses an ECV in the parks, we no longer need a fully accessible room because he can now get in and out of tubs just fine since his knee replacement.  We have decided that 1st floor rooms are our main objective as dealing with elevators is a pain with the ECV, and we can usually get that with just a regular room request through CRO.  Also after our Free Dining trip at POP in just 9 days, all of our future trips will be at Fort Wilderness in our new T@B camper


----------



## SueM in MN

Thanks for the thanks.


----------



## rozilla

Hello, we are renting a ECV and are wondering what rooms at CBR are accessible? Thanks! Rose


----------



## BroganMc

Ali and boyz said:


> anyone got a map or has stayed in the dedicated fully accessable rooms at SSR



I've stayed in fuly accessible 1bedrooms in the Springs and Grandstand sections. (I'll be in a dedicated 2bedroom and studio in a couple weeks.)

My Springs room was 3525 and located in the direct center of the building where the elevators are. I was ground level. My view was of the lake/pond between the two buildings there. I saw swans floating by every morning.

The room had a roll-in shower with flipdown bench. With the 1bedrooms you also get a separate 2nd sink area outside next to the spa tub. The beds are a decent 20" height rather than the high 26". You do lose the breakfast counter space though they do include the chairs. I have no idea why. You also don't have that window between the spa and bed, it's a solid wall.

We parked my dad's ECV in the living room by the lock-off connecting door and my powerchair against the jacuzzi wall for overnight charging.

My Grandstand room was 8125, in the same location of the building as my Springs room. Pretty much a mirror image. My view was of a small courtyard, the golf course and the resort in the distance. I saw a lot of ducks and even had one join me for breakfast one morning. He just walked up to me from the courtyard.

Grandstand is the first stop on the bus route so it was easier for traveling with two powered devices. We always had empty busses.

Here's a resort map so you can see where we were. I have a feeling we'll be on a higher floor for the 2bedroom.


----------



## madenon

rozilla said:


> Hello, we are renting a ECV and are wondering what rooms at CBR are accessible? Thanks! Rose



If you only need space to put the ECV, you can get any room as long as it's first floor. Just go ahead and request first floor on medical reasons (speak to special reservations)

If you need more than that (rails, rollinshower); ask about that also. Room 3107 is a room with roll in, in North Trinidad.


----------



## kimysbug

We just got back from the Poly 
Rapa Nua
1125- roll in shower- grab bars etc. full acc.
2 queen beds
we had moms wheel chair & walker in her room & there was plenty of room to walk around
Connecting w/ our room 
1126
This had a tub shower w/ grab bars
Super huge bathrooms in both rooms

Theese rooms were on the 1st floor the last 2 rooms at the far end of the long house- really close to the TTC


----------



## madenon

Anyone have any more info on AKL, both savannah vew rooms and concierge? If I read correctly, those rooms are big enough to fit 3 adults, even when needing a roll in shower, is that correct? How about the beds?


----------



## PrincessSuzanne

madenon said:


> Anyone have any more info on AKL, both savannah vew rooms and concierge? If I read correctly, those rooms are big enough to fit 3 adults, even when needing a roll in shower, is that correct? How about the beds?




We are staying at AKL next month in a HC accessible room with a roll-in shower, standard view. I understand there are 2 queen beds, but not sure.

Suzanne


----------



## madenon

Thnx for the reply Suzanne.  I was getting the run around about it "begin 2 queens" and "no, its a king and pull out". Didn't like it very much, because I had my heart set on the AKL. So yesterday, I decided to call the AKL itself. I had to talk to 3 different persons before getting somebody that could help me, but I finally got the answer!

The handicapped accessible rooms at AKL are both a king and roll out AND 2 queens. Just like with the views you can put a request in for either, and with special requests actually blocking a room when you book, you should be able to know what you get right then and there. When I explained it was for medical reasons that a roll out wouldn't do in our case (all three of us got reumatoid diseases and sleeping on a roll out would aggrevate the pain), I was put at ease. No problem, just make sure they know about that and as long as it's still available SR will get you the 2 queen beds room.


----------



## steffali

We are starting to plan our next trip and I wanted to know the bed sizes in the CL rooms with a roll in shower, what type of views do they have etc... Anyone have any favorite resorts for a HA Concierge room???? We are trying to narrow down where to stay based on what the best place for us will be. 
It will be me my DH and my DD who is 21 years old and needs the roll in shower. I would appreciate any advice or opinions.


----------



## Minnie&Nana

We just returned from SSR & POP. Sorry, no photos.

At* SSR* room *8325* is a one bedroom in the *Grandstand* area, almost across from the elevator (absolutely quiet), with wide doors, grab rails in the bathroom (around commode, tub, some wall area), commode, sink and a *traditional tub/with shower*. Room was in excellent condition and housekeeping did a fantastic job with VIP cleaning, including carpets. Two wide doors to the bathroom, one from living room and king bed in bedroom.  Large balcony, overlooking quiet courtyard, DTD hotels in distance.

The pull out couch is a queen, hard as cement! Housekeeping did bring egg crates asap, which helped (need these anyway).

This room location was very close to the first bus stop, so first on and off to/from parks. It was reasonably close to check-in,food court etc., but quite dark to walk alone at night and a small hill/turn could be a bit difficult in a wheelchair, but doable. Very close to a quiet pool, just around the corner.

I moved alone to POP due for a short extended stay (thanks to the Tropical Storm).

*POP* room *5470*, king bed, fully accessible, roll in shower, 4th floor, 60's building facing Hippy Dippy Pool. There was a large icon semi blocking light from the window, but it was dark from the storm anyway. 

This room was in pretty good condition considering the wear and tear POP rooms get. No time for VIP cleaning as I booked and checked-in same day, but housekeeping did come to change all bedding within an hour and did clean the bathroom again with disinfectant. Also brought the egg crates and did a very nice job carefully making up the bed - very kind housekeeper. The room does need a new air fliter as it had a stong funky order.

Wish I had photos, but forgot a camera this trip.


----------



## SueM in MN

Minnie&Nana said:


> We just returned from SSR & POP. Sorry, no photos.
> 
> At* SSR* room *8325* is a one bedroom in the *Grandstand* area, almost across from the elevator (absolutely quiet), wheelchair accessible with wide doors, grab rails in the bathroom (around commode, tub, some wall area), but a regular tub/ with hand held shower. Room was in excellent condition and housekeeping did a fantastic job with VIP cleaning, including carpets. Two wide doors to the bathroom, one from living room and king bed in bedroom.  Large balcony, overlooking quiet courtyard, DTD hotels in distance.
> 
> The pull out couch is a queen, hard as cement! Housekeeping did bring egg crates asap, which did help.
> 
> This room location was very close to the first bus stop, so first on and off to/from parks. It was reasonably close to check-in,food court etc., but quite dark to walk alone at night and a small hill/turn could be a bit difficult in a wheelchair, but doable. Very close to a quiet pool, just around the corner.
> 
> I moved alone to POP due for a short extended stay (thanks to the Tropical Storm).
> 
> *POP* room *5470*, king bed fully accessible, 4th floor, 60's building facing Hippy Dippy pool. There was a large icon semi blocking light from the window, but it was dark from the storm anyway.
> 
> This room was in pretty good condition considering the wear and tear POP rooms get. No time for VIP cleaning as I booked and checked-in same day, but housekeeping did come to change all bedding within an hour and did clean the bathroom again with disinfectant. Also brought the egg crates and did a very nice job carefully making up the bed - very kind housekeeper. The room does need a new air fliter as it had a stong funky order.
> 
> Wish I had photos, but forgot a camera this trip.


Thanks for the report.
I put some pictures of the SSR roll in shower one bedroom into this thread.


----------



## Minnie&Nana

Thanks, Sue! 

Room 8325 did not have a roll in shower, rather a traditional step-in tub/shower, but was otherwise exactly the same. Added hi-light to the tub/shower in my post to be sure DIS members will know. Glad you mentioned the roll-in shower.  Bathroom had good grab rails, sink, commode, traditional step-in tub/shower.


----------



## Ali and boyz

Minnie&Nana said:


> We just returned from SSR & POP. Sorry, no photos.
> 
> At* SSR* room *8325* is a one bedroom in the *Grandstand* area, almost across from the elevator (absolutely quiet), with wide doors, grab rails in the bathroom (around commode, tub, some wall area), commode, sink and a *traditional tub/with shower*. Room was in excellent condition and housekeeping did a fantastic job *with VIP cleaning*, including carpets. Two wide doors to the bathroom, one from living room and king bed in bedroom.  Large balcony, overlooking quiet courtyard, DTD hotels in distance.
> 
> The pull out couch is a queen, hard as cement! Housekeeping did bring egg crates asap, which helped (need these anyway).



can I ask you did you ask for VIP cleaning prior to arrival,  reason I ask is when we were there in July the room hadn't been cleaned right, if at all    and because of our sons infections we needed it to be they really messed us about so wondering if when we go back on our next vecation should we email or phone ahead


----------



## Minnie&Nana

deleted


----------



## Ali and boyz

thanks for replying so soon,  really appreciate it.  brilliant the things you find out on here


----------



## Laneychris

Hi, has anyone stayed at AKV with a roll in shower.  My mom needs one and I was wonderig if you can request that in a Villa. 
Thanks


----------



## Minnie&Nana

deleted


----------



## SueM in MN

Minnie&Nana said:


> Yes, a roll in shower can be requested in a Villa, but be sure to tell them it is a medical request or it will not be guaranteed. If the CM says it cannot be guaranteed ask to be connected with special needs after you complete the reservation. Or call 407-939-7807, then press #4.
> 
> Have a wonderful trip!!


Roll in shower can always be guaranteed if needed for a disability (and most people without disabilities would not request one anyway).
it would be a violation of the Americans with Disabilities Act not to have some way of guaranteeing it.
In order to guarantee it, the CM needs to talk to someone in the Special Reservations Department before completing the reservation. If there is no accessible room with a roll in shower available for the resort/dates you are interested in, then they can look for other options (different dates/different resorts). That's why you need the CM to contact Special Reservations _before_ completing the reservation.
They will usually not guarantee 1st floor or a specific location because there are many rooms that will fit that request and as long as those requests are filled before the general ones for the same thing, there should be no problem getting it. 
If there are other special needs, like special cleaning, you have to work thru Special Reservations to arrange for those services. If you don't need a room with a roll in shower, you could call for those services after the reservation is completed.
DVC members staying at one of the DVC resort on points did not used to go thru the Special Reservations, but have for about the past 3 years or so.

Also, the phone number for Special Reservations listed above is correct (407) 939-7807, but option 1 is the option to press for resort reservations. Option 4 is camping and those CMs probably do have access to the same computer, but option 1 is the designated one for resorts.


----------



## Minnie&Nana

deleted


----------



## SueM in MN

Minnie&Nana said:


> Sue, and FYI... #4 is the correct extension. It will say camping, but it is special needs - I know because I've spoken with them many times and this is the number they always tell me to call. They will say, "although it says camping, it is their direct extension".


I actually had called and spoke to a CM at 'option 1' earlier today about an upcoming trip, so I know that option 1 is a direct line and we have used it many times for getting what we needed.

It didn't make sense to me that WDW would be telling people to call option 4, when their phone 'tree' and their literature says option 1. It was confusing and I wondered why they would do that, so I called both options to ask what the difference is. Putting together what the recorded messages say and what both CMs said:

The phone number: (407)939-7807 is called _Specialized Functions_ and that department has a number of different areas. (It used to be called "Special Reservations," which is why you will sometimes see it referred to that way).

_Option 1, Special Room Requests, Guests with Disabilities _is the direct entry point for _most_ people with special needs/special room needs. They can handle most room requests for accessible rooms/people with disabilities.

_Option 2 is not being used at this point_ (I think it used to be something about dining reservations).

_Option 3 is Tours_

_Option 4 is Group Camping._

_Option 5 is DL Paris._

The CMs at option 4 do group camping, but they _also_ do follow up if a guest with special needs contacts WDW by letter, email or leaving a message on a phone. They also do follow up on requests where WDW needs more information from the guest in order to fill the needs.
Because they handle the correspondence and keep records about correspondence, they give out 'option 4' to guests they speak directly to and leave it as a "call back number" when leaving a phone, email or mail message asking for a guest to call back. That will get those guests directly to the CMs at option 4 who have their record. (If those guests chose option 1, they will be transferred to the phone number at option 4 since the CMs at the option 4 phone number have their information).

*The gist of what they said was that either option 1 or 4 will get the guest to a CM who does special needs reservations and can help with the guest's needs. Most people use option 1, which meets the needs of most people. 
If you contacted WDW thru mail, email or on their website, the CMs contacting you will be those from option 4 and will instruct the guest to call back on at option 4.* That sounds like it explains why they told you to call that option - because you had more complicated needs that required more information to fill. And since they knew that about you, that's why they told you to call them directly in the future.

The CMs at that phone number on option 1 or 4 _can_ look at CRO (non-DVC points) reservations, but _can't_ look at DVC reservations made using points; DVC reservations are on a different computer than CRO reservations.


> Also, the  initial CM does not have to make arrangements with special needs while on the phone - I prefer to make the reservation then call special needs. I have found a couple of CM's in SN that are exceptional and prefer to speak with them directly.


That is true, and if that's how you prefer to do it, it's your decision.

If you are making a DVC points reservation, the reservation CM does need to call Special Needs for you (at least from what I have always been told). The 2 different CMs have to communicate so that the Special Needs CM can look at the Special Needs log to see which accessible rooms are already listed on the log as blocked. The CM at DVC is the only one who can see the DVC reservation and put notes into the DVC computer system. So, for DVC _points_ reservations, the only way to do it to have the DVC CM contact Special Needs (at least from what we have been told - and we've been DVC members since 1994, so we've had a lot of experience with this part).

We have never done this, but some people have posted in the past that they requested to be put on a conference call with reservations and Special Needs both on the line with them at the same time and it worked well for them.

The problem I can see with making the reservation first and then calling Special Needs, it's possible that you will have a reservation for a room in a resort at a time when there are no rooms available there that meet your needs. There have been several times when this would have happened to us if we had made the reservation and then called Special Needs.

One was 2 yrs ago, when a roll in shower room at SSR was available for every day _except_ the day smack in the middle of our trip. If we would already have had the reservation and _then_ called Special Reservations, they would not have been able to block the room for us because it was not available for the entire stay. We would have had the cancel our reservation and re-book. As it was, the CMs worked together and made 3 reservations for us  - one for the accessible room for the first part of our trip, one for the accessible room for the end of our trip and a reservation for one day at another resort (with a waiting list for the accessible room at SSR). Since we had not booked yet, we also had the option of checking availability at other resorts.

A similar thing happened for an upcoming trip. This time, there was not an accessible room for the first night of our trip. Since we didn't actually have a reservation, we had a number of options, including cutting a day off our trip, choosing a different resort entirely or making a separate reservation for a a different resort and then making a reservation for our first choice for the rest of the trip. The Special Needs CM stayed on hold, with the accessible room blocked for the days it was available while the reservation CM discussed our options with us and got our decision.

Those situations are why I would not make a reservation first and then call Special Needs. If you're not sure your needs would be met after the reservation CM called Special Needs, you can always call Special Needs back and make sure your needs were made clear. But, at least you do have an accessible room blocked for you.

So anyway, if option 4 is what works for you and is what you prefer to use, no one here will argue with you. But, most people's needs can be met by calling (407) 939-7807, option 1 and they will never know that option 4 is used for anything other than Group Camping.


----------



## Minnie&Nana

deleted


----------



## shermomof5

We just returned from AKV.  There were 6 and 7 of us staying in a 2 bedroom lockoff.  The 1 bedroom - room 5319 had a roll in shower, sliding doors, no tub, king bed, dishwasher drawers and a pull out sofa and sleeper chair.There was no island in the kitchen which gave us tons of room for my sons power chair.  We also borrowed a manual char from the resort to use in our room.  Our adjoing room was 5321 and was not accessible.  It had a queen and pull out couch.  We had a Savannah View room and saw animals whenever we were on the balcony.  The balcony is accessible off the bedroom.  When I had booked the room I specifically asked for a roll in shower.  I was told on several occasions that I was getting a handicapped accessible room. When I was checking about getting a shower chair a few days before we arrived, I was told that I was not booked for a roll in shower.  They asked me if we required the roll in and they immediately blocked off the rooms for our 16 night stay.  Everything was great!!!


----------



## lunapnp

shermomof5 said:


> We just returned from AKV.  There were 6 and 7 of us staying in a 2 bedroom lockoff.  The 1 bedroom - room 5319 had a roll in shower, sliding doors, no tub, king bed, dishwasher drawers and a pull out sofa and sleeper chair.There was no island in the kitchen which gave us tons of room for my sons power chair.  We also borrowed a manual char from the resort to use in our room.  Our adjoing room was 5321 and was not accessible.  It had a queen and pull out couch.  We had a Savannah View room and saw animals whenever we were on the balcony.  The balcony is accessible off the bedroom.  When I had booked the room I specifically asked for a roll in shower.  I was told on several occasions that I was getting a handicapped accessible room. When I was checking about getting a shower chair a few days before we arrived, I was told that I was not booked for a roll in shower.  They asked me if we required the roll in and they immediately blocked off the rooms for our 16 night stay.  Everything was great!!!



Is it difficult to get a shower chair?  We are booked for a roll-in shower room at WL so I guess I need to call about the shower chair.


----------



## steffali

Can anyone tell me which room is better for a CL  with a roll in shower? We are trying to decide between BC/YC or BWI deluxe


----------



## SueM in MN

lunapnp said:


> Is it difficult to get a shower chair?  We are booked for a roll-in shower room at WL so I guess I need to call about the shower chair.


The roll in showers have a fold down shower chair in them, so if you are able to use that, you won't need a shower chair.
Here's a roll in shower at OKW (in a studio)





and here's a WL roll in shower room - it's not my picture, so I'm not sure if it is from a one bedroom or a studio.





On our last OKW visit, the fold down shower chair was broken and they were not able to fix it because they were waiting for a piece. We called and got a portable shower chair delivered a few hours later.


----------



## dmlashultz

Does anyone know of a detailed map of the location of Wilderness Lodge accessible rooms? We are looking for an accessible room which adjoins to a regular room (for kids and grandparents). We would like to get a nice view if possible. We asked for woods view, but apparently some woods view room mostly are "roof view" with a few trees in the background!

Thanks for any info!

Laurie


----------



## dmlashultz

I guess I meant locations of the accessible rooms *connected* to a regular rooms, in WL.

Thanks,
Laurie


----------



## lisam427

does anyone know where there are as\ccessible rooms at both coronado springs and caribbean beach.  we would need a room with a roll in shower and are planning to book a disney vacation in the near future.


----------



## Juliah

We stayed in an accessible room with a roll-in shower in the Ranchos section of Coronado on the ground floor three years ago. We asked to be moved after the first night because it was so far from the conference center (we were attending a conference and needed to go back and forth to our room frequently), and they were kind enough to move us to an accessible room with a roll-in shower in the Cabanas section. There, we were in building 9B on this map, near the end of the building closest to the lobby and restaurants and on the ground floor:

http://allears.net/acc/coronadomap.jpg

So, at least as of three years ago, I know there were roll-in shower equipped rooms in those two sections of the resort.


----------



## goofieslonglostsis

They are spread out, where CBR is concerned. I've had myself rooms in both Trinidad North (first building from OPR, room with parking lot view) and in Matinique, building 21 (again; first building from OPR, even closer, room with courtyard view). From some talks, I learned there is at least one more room with a roll in shower in building 21. Besides that also learned there are rooms with roll in showers in other villages.


----------



## snocrash

We're planning a family trip to WDW in November and hoping to stay at POR. What about rooms there for a family of4?

Thanks.


----------



## splashmtnfan

I am a little concerned about my upcoming June 2-16 trip. My friend's DD is staying in her room with her mom & dad and she is getting her 6 yr. old son for two weeks (he lives with his father as she thought it best as she was in the military).... thing is they are concerned that their accessible room @ POR-Riverside may NOT have the trundle bed... We are going as a Grand Gatherings Group and our room is supposed to be near them and we requested a trundle as well... _Does_ PORR have the accessible rooms with trundles? I am thinking with 4 people in their room they may only give them a two bed room with no trundle. The little boy lives in a different state than his mom and he will more than likely feel more comfortble in the trundle. Anyone ever stayed in one with a trundle?


----------



## splashmtnfan

I started a thread about this but just saw this post... most of the posts on this thread are at least a year-three years old... so any updates will be appreiated. BFF is staying in an accessible room @ PORR for two weeks in June and we are just wondering if there are queen beds with trundle in accessible rooms?


----------



## loadsapixiedust

We have stayed twice at POR with connecting rooms one of them an accessible room with roll in shower, the first time we were in the Alligator Bayou section, I believe this is the only section with trundle beds, our double room had one. On our latest trip we stayed in Acadian House and our rooms did not have a trundle bed. Both times we had one king room which had the roll in shower and one with 2 doubles. Hope this helps. If you want to have the trundle bed you would need to request the Alligator Bayou section, we preferred the themeing and location of this area too.


----------



## splashmtnfan

So with the king accessible room they blocked the connecting room?


----------



## loadsapixiedust

splashmtnfan said:


> So with the king accessible room they blocked the connecting room.



If the king room cannot accommodate all the guests on the booking then yes they will block the connecting room to give you the beds needed for your party because they do not have accessible rooms with 2 double beds.


----------



## hematite153

loadsapixiedust said:


> If the king room cannot accommodate all the guests on the booking then yes they will block the connecting room to give you the beds needed for your party because they do not have accessible rooms with 2 double beds.



Yes, BUT, I'm pretty sure you need to speak to the special needs booking people to make sure this has happened in advance.

I'd also recommend that you make sure your friend's DS is on the reservation for the room.


----------



## splashmtnfan

She has everyone on the ressie and talked to the special requested the accessible with roll-in shower, and they said THAT shower is guaranteed. So I guess it will have the connecting room.


----------



## Karcia

Has anyone stayed at the Contemporary? My husband, 7 year old son and I will be going in March. I need a wheelchair accessible room, and I was wondering if anyone had sugggestions. I got a view of the fireworks in the tower and requested a room "high-up", but that is not guaranteed. I want as high up as I can get for the view. I was just wondering if anyone had any pictures, or experience with the wheelchair accessible rooms there. Thanks so much!


----------

